# derelict does....box freestone mine



## tommo (Nov 8, 2009)

well what a show, this was part 2 of the long old day underground and by far the hardest lol

a couple of weeks ago stu emailed me and asked if we could sort out a underground day soon, so emails again where sent and with the list growing week by week we had a good size group 

most meet up at stu's then we met every one else at the quarry mans in [email protected] 9.30, final count was 12

me
klempner 69 (stu)
lizzie
mr bones
king al
drypulse
bonecollector
dazaf
petzl
spungletrumpet
fredd
trailblazer

from there we headed of a short journey round the corner to an underground location this is part 1, which at the moment we cant post a report, but we had a good walk round for a couple of hours and time just flew

then we headed back to quarrymans and into box, fair play to mr bones for getting over his fear of small places, after a couple of mins he was straigh through back door and was loving the experience, first stop was cathedral












after a a good photo session we packed up the cameras and headed up the muddy section to b11 and then down to tv and robots



















ride em horsey





stonehenge reproduction












next up we had a little walk down to windy tunnel and then head up to clift works to crane country



















5ft saws for cutting the stone





fallen crane No 5















cheers all was a good day out, shame we didnt get to a pub but after meeting at 8.00 and finishing at 21.00 it was a loong old day lol


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cracking pics there Tommo..love the first two.


----------



## tommo (Nov 8, 2009)

come on stu get your box pics out lol


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 8, 2009)

nice pics tommo
and well done to all,looked a good day


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 9, 2009)

Very good shots Tommo, my legs are still aching but it was a fantastic explore and a good group who worked well together.

Some of my shots...


----------



## lost (Nov 9, 2009)

Great photos, looks like an interesting place to wander around. I like all the artefacts.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 9, 2009)

Tommo,my pics really are rubbish...got a few good ones of the sparklers ,but I aint even upped them to my webhost.Yours are excellant and I dont want to add my rubbish.Memo to Stu..write out a hundred times
"I must use Bulb" "I must use Bulb"..etc!


----------



## Badoosh (Nov 9, 2009)

Been on the list of to-do's for a while now (ahem, Graybags, sort it out lol). Nice pics guys, it looked like a top group visit.


----------



## graybags (Nov 10, 2009)

*Sorry Badoosh*

On the case now, can go at the drop of a hat lol

A fine explore and pictures, the robots must change on a daily basis now !

Is that a pic of "RooT" there Mr Bones ?


G


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like a good time was had by all -well done!


----------



## djrich (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics, place is a timewarp.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cool pics mate!


----------



## tommo (Nov 10, 2009)

cheers all 

we did have a fantastic day out role on another one lol


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah roll on another as im not going to miss the third lol
looks like was a really good day as well
im fed up i missed it
nice pics tommo


----------

